# How to  allow a user on FTP.



## concept (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi,

I'm kind of lost on how to allow a user to login via ftp. What I did was this:


I made a group *homeftp*
I make a user and added it to *homeftp*, made it's homedir to Webserver document root and nologin as shell.
Added this to /etc/ftpchroot: username /usr/local/www/folder

When I try to log in to ftp using those credentials, I'm still getting denied by the server.

This is actually an old machine which I installed with fbsd[/del FreeBSD so I'm still new at all of this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alt (Nov 19, 2011)

nologin as shell forbids ftp login, try to set /bin/false or better restrict in sshd_config.


----------

